
Show HN: Bootstrap Dashboard for Angular 2 – Free Admin Template - axelut
http://lbd-angular2.creative-tim.com/
======
axelut
Hi guys, we just released one of our most popular dashboards to Angular 2, it
is released under MIT so feel free to play with it and use it for your
projects. We would be glad if you want to give any feedback or if you want to
contribute to this project. It is our first Angular 2 project so I'm 100% sure
that we can make it better.

Live Preview: [http://lbd-angular2.creative-tim.com/](http://lbd-
angular2.creative-tim.com/)

Github Repo here: [https://github.com/creativetimofficial/light-bootstrap-
dashb...](https://github.com/creativetimofficial/light-bootstrap-dashboard-
angular)

Report Issues here: [https://github.com/creativetimofficial/light-bootstrap-
dashb...](https://github.com/creativetimofficial/light-bootstrap-dashboard-
angular/issues)

Simple HTML Repo Here: [https://github.com/creativetimofficial/light-
bootstrap-dashb...](https://github.com/creativetimofficial/light-bootstrap-
dashboard)

Thank you, Alex

------
sebastian
Good job, do you plan to add more components?

~~~
axelut
Hi Sebastian! Thank you for the kind words! Yes, we have in plan to create a
PRO version which will have calendars, datetimepickers, maps, vector maps,
login/register/lock screen pages etc.

Best, Alex

